# Looking for a cheap 2ohm mono amp



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the old school amps, but I am having a hard time finding one that is 2 ohm stable bridged mono. Right now I have a soundstream lil' wonder bridged 8 ohm to a SS usa 10" sub sealed. It is dual 4 ohm sub. Looking for more power. 

I've been looking around for something but really haven't found anything. What do you guys think? I'm looking for a/b around 200-300 watts at 2 ohm.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

vwguy383 said:


> Love the old school amps, but I am having a hard time finding one that is 2 ohm stable bridged mono. Right now I have a soundstream lil' wonder bridged 8 ohm to a SS usa 10" sub sealed. It is dual 4 ohm sub. Looking for more power.
> 
> I've been looking around for something but really haven't found anything. What do you guys think? I'm looking for a/b around 200-300 watts at 2 ohm.


Check out the Alpine m300 V12 I posted in the classifieds. It might be what your after.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Rockford-Fos...95065&sr=8-1&keywords=rockford+prime+500+watt

Ran one of these on 2 Kenwood 4 ohm speakers, took it like a champ never broke a sweat, comes with remote level control


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

vwguy383 said:


> Love the old school amps, but I am having a hard time finding one that is 2 ohm stable bridged mono. Right now I have a soundstream lil' wonder bridged 8 ohm to a SS usa 10" sub sealed. It is dual 4 ohm sub. Looking for more power.
> 
> I've been looking around for something but really haven't found anything. What do you guys think? I'm looking for a/b around 200-300 watts at 2 ohm.


There are many old school amps that do that and more, but the "cheap" part might be challenging


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Best bang for the buck and will actually do more than 700 watts on a dyno. Class D is better for subwoofer duty. Class A/B is outdated and overrated. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-DWw4HivxBDm/p_109GTX500/JBL-GTX500.html


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> Best bang for the buck and will actually do more than 700 watts on a dyno. Class D is better for subwoofer duty. Class A/B is outdated and overrated.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-DWw4HivxBDm/p_109GTX500/JBL-GTX500.html


That's a really good deal, especially with the service you get from Crutchfield. If you want to save a few more bucks, and don't mind a refurb, that amp is also on eBay for $75

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-GTX500...375387&hash=item41d7355ceb:g:FIAAAOSw3RZaPsEq


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

I have an old pioneer gm-7100m that will do about 350 st 2 ohms. It's class ab and rugged. Pioneer has specs for it on their site. I'd take 50 shipped for it. Keep in mind probably cost 20 to ship. Sounds like it will fit your needs


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> Best bang for the buck and will actually do more than 700 watts on a dyno. Class D is better for subwoofer duty. Class A/B is outdated and overrated.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-DWw4HivxBDm/p_109GTX500/JBL-GTX500.html


Agreed. I have one and its a great amp. The build quality is great, its almost like a tribute to the old RF Punch 40i. Heavy for how small it is too.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Somebody throws out the phrase "old school" and all the Walmarters come out


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

SS Ref500, xtant 300, RF T-500(not very OS but <$150 on the bay, old mmats monoblocks, some of the old Japanese amps were 1ohm stable & solid. 

There’s plenty out there if you look around.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

eBay or post a WTB on classified here...

I would recommend finding a Zapco DC500.1 - great amp, class A/B, with full parametric eq and dsp built in  can be had for $150 mark in near/new condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Have a clarion class g/h mono 

450 4 ohm, 850 2 ohm

This was when arc/clairion G/H class amps were the same

https://imgur.com/a/TAPULM5


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

Look in ebay amplifier section and search for 'cheater' or high current 

Not sure why you want a 2-channel amp when you are running 1-channel.... just find a 1 channel amp. 

Usually can find these on ebay all the time:
https://www.amp-performance.de/en/1443-Soundstream-Reference-500.html
https://www.amp-performance.de/en/134-Sony-XM-2252HX.html
https://www.amp-performance.de/en/684-Kicker-XS50-Competition.html


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

deadrx7conv said:


> Look in ebay amplifier section and search for 'cheater' or high current
> 
> Not sure why you want a 2-channel amp when you are running 1-channel.... just find a 1 channel amp.
> 
> ...


Those old kickers were beasts.

To add to the list I also have a sony es 2100g thats 2 ohm stable as well

https://www.amp-performance.de/974-Sony-XM-2100G.html

only thing with these high current is the efficiency is in the 30%s when loaded to a 1 ohm or 2 ohm bridged


----------

